# ...tf!



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

What on earth where they thinking. Poor donkey


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

What...???!!! Tell me that's not a real video and just clever editing.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

:O 
that is horrible


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Awwww D: That's sick.. I hope it's fake!


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

it's not fake, it's all over the news...:-(
They actually did that. Such idiots!


----------



## thejessiefox (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank's awful. My first reaction was, "seriously?". Then I watched the video and I honestly got a little choked up seeing his panicky with his legs flailing. How terrible.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Out of the million things or beings they could've sent para sailing and nobody would have minded, such as:

- a stunt
- their mom
- a topless playboy bunny
- a bag of cheese
- a bag of confetti
- a banner
- a stuffed toy
and so on and so forth, they chose a donkey.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

A two year jail sentence! Good!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Eliz said:


> A two year jail sentence! Good!


haha it should have been longer...

It could have gone so wrong and that poor animal could have had his legs broken. I'm glad there was no sound because I bet he was distressed


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

That poor donkey. If certain breeds of animals were meant to fly they would have been given wings.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

That is just AWFUL! That poor little thing


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

OMG! if I was there I swear that the donkey would not of left the ground!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

That poor thing! I can't even imagine how scared it must have been


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is absolutely disgusting. }


----------

